# Attitude! Read!



## mike1245 (Nov 28, 2008)

if you want to make a purchase and not have to worry about a single thing, these are the guys you need. everyone has probably seen enough about the attitude.. so have i. i havent heard of one person getting screwed by them or not receiving their order. i did not have one single problem eithr and wanted to share. call me crazy, but i used my own credit card and shipped to a friends house. my only time of worry was when she got the notice telling her to pick it up at the post office, but they handed the package right over no problems. my experience with attitude was excellent, i couldn't be happier. i got confirmation emails and everything. if youre in the us and the shipment seems to be stuck in new york, no worries.. it looks like the postal service's tracking isn't exactly up to speed. anyways, there's no reason why anyone should take any kind of chance when these guys are good people. everything was in the original packaging, too! 
the only thing that happened that is not the attitudes fault is 3 of the greenhouse seeds from the mix pack i bought appeared to be broken, but the color coating was just cracked off. it looked like something fell on them or crushed them, but my great white shark is doing just fine. all other seeds are in great condition, and i even got the free power skunk and fem durban poison. these guys are awesome, they know whats up. buy from them! be sure to use the 420 code at checkout!

thanks guys.


----------



## poopsie (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input and please let us know how it goes with the color coated Greenhouse seeds.  I am curious about those.


----------



## mike1245 (Nov 28, 2008)

as of now, i've already germed the great white shark. sprouted a root in no time, same with the nirvana ww's. so far i've heard excellent things about the greenhouse color coated seeds. i haven't read about a single hermaphrodite or male plant. the mix packs are great, i also have lemon skunk cheese white rhino and trainwreck. can't wait to grow em all out!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 29, 2008)

good call mike, ive had huge success with them, and yeah, when tracking it will show that they are stuck in new york for ever, but no worries, the come about 6 days later!


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 29, 2008)

All of their seeds have been perfect so far, except for my one seedsman seeds white widow, it cracked open and started a root, then never came up for 8 days, and now I can't find it


----------



## mike1245 (Nov 30, 2008)

this is strange. i'm on day 5 now, i have 3 nirvana white widows that are all growing away and my great white shark is still pretty behind. for some reason i felt the great white shark would be blowing my mind.. but hey. day 5.. we'll see what happens when she is looking at the light more, she just tossed her seed. haha.


----------



## poopsie (Nov 30, 2008)

mike1245 said:
			
		

> this is strange. i'm on day 5 now, i have 3 nirvana white widows that are all growing away and my great white shark is still pretty behind. for some reason i felt the great white shark would be blowing my mind.. but hey. day 5.. we'll see what happens when she is looking at the light more, she just tossed her seed. haha.



Hmm, pictures would help but it sounds to me like it's just a difference in the strains.  As long as it looks healthy I wouldn't worry.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Very good to know, glad to hear it worked so well for you. You think a grow journal might be in your future???


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2008)

I was looking for Attitude Seed bank on the list on this forum of good Seed Banks, and I didn't see Attitude. Can someone tell me if that is because it is not recommended or has not been tested or what? I am considering ordering some beans but I am really concerned. Have never ordered before, plus it scares the hell outta me. How do I know the wrong people wont get my info or seeds or both? I live in the USA.


----------



## mike1245 (Dec 1, 2008)

fear not, cowboy. the attitude knows what they are doing. USE their stealth. they have a few options to choose from. they also have a guaranteed delivery method.. it's a little expensive though. all your bank will see is "the attitude gifts". free power skunk and durban poison with my order!

hmmm... a grow journal...
maybe i'll start one tomorrow! little busy but i'll try really hard.
i have an interesting growbox...


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, my husband and I have both gotten our seeds from Attitude. They are really good at what they do and all the seeds have come out wonderfully! I definitely recommend them.  :aok:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 1, 2008)

waiting on the GH color coated 10 pck from Seedbout.. I assume it's the same seeds... which makes this music to my ears I think the "color coating" is actually a hormone coating like on tomato seeds..correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2008)

> USE their stealth


  What is that? Is that an option they give you?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 2, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> What is that? Is that an option they give you?


 
Yes they give you several delivery options.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 9, 2008)

you all got a link to the site? I don't wanna google it and end up on some hack site


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 9, 2008)

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

just replace "xx" with "tt"


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 9, 2008)

*All my grows, I get my beans from Attitude and have had no problems at all, I have ordered from them 3 times...* :aok:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive actually didnt know what this guy was talking about but i was actually looking at the same site he was talking about hxxp://www.hempseedcompany.com
very nice


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Greenhouse Feminised Indica Mix H*


 
Greenhouse feminised *cannabis seeds* indica mix H *GREAT WHITE SHARK- LEMON SKUNK - WHITE RHINO - TRAIN WRECK - CHEESE .* 5 pack contains 1 of each seed ten pack contains 2 of each seed colour coded
Coloured feminized marijuana seeds with a revolutionary coating which contains an anti-pathogene & root stimulator.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=374101#post374101


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2008)

This seed buying thing still worries me, but we will see.Besides, I have to finish my 1st Indoor Grow first. Good Bag seed.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 17, 2008)

well the last email said the order was being processed... wont they send a confirmation that the order was shipped?


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 17, 2008)

You'll get the email with the tracking code, and the link in it. The link will take you to the royal mail site, put in the tracking code, and it'll tell you it it's been sent out or not.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2008)

Anybody here bought seeds from them that lives in the US.,, and not in a MMJ state like Cali.? I live in Florida. I want to know how you do it safley. If there is such a thing.I want to order some of those Auto Flower strains so bad I can taste it.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

i will be ordering from mandala seeds the 1st of the yr.,as they are not selling seeds until then.i want me a sheet load of the satori.it feels like the type of plant i would like to keep and breed for seeds.i have previously made many orders from marijuana-seeds.nl without ever losing a order.the only order i ever had problems with was an order from dr. chronic.the money order was seized.i do want to widen my selection of seeds to keep and store for future grows.i really want to get a good stock,where if and when something happens to where we have bigger problems getting seeds.best to be prepared,instead of having to grow bagseeds.jmo


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 17, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Anybody here bought seeds from them that lives in the US.,, and not in a MMJ state like Cali.? I live in Florida. I want to know how you do it safley. If there is such a thing.I want to order some of those Auto Flower strains so bad I can taste it.


 
cowboy i am also in florida and i ordered from Seedboutique and got them here no problem and i will be putting a order in with attiutde come spring planning on ordering the greenhouse color coated seeds like turkey


----------

